# set the environment variables



## ccc (Feb 2, 2011)

hi

I try to install vmware-view-open-client according to: 

http://code.google.com/p/vmware-view-open-client/wiki/Compiling 

and get this problem:
	
	



```
# tar xfz VMware-view-open-client-source-4.5.0-297975.tar.gz
# cd VMware-view-open-client-source-4.5.0-297975
# ./configure --with-boost-libdir=/usr/lib64 && make
Configuring VMware-view-open-client 4.5.0-297975
checking build system type... i386-unknown-freebsd8.1
checking host system type... i386-unknown-freebsd8.1
checking which interface to build... Gtk+
checking for pkg-config... /usr/local/bin/pkg-config
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for GLIB... yes
checking for GTK... yes
checking for XML... yes
checking for CURL... yes
checking for SSL... gnome-config: not found
configure: error: Package requirements (openssl >= 0.9.8) were not met:

No package 'openssl' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

[color="Red"][B]Alternatively, you may set the environment variables SSL_CFLAGS
and SSL_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.[/B][/color]
```

Howto set these environment variables SSL_CFLAGS and SSL_LIBS?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2011)

You most likely need to add a few flags/options to the configure script.


----------



## nakal (Feb 2, 2011)

Seems that the openssl detection routine needs gnome-config. You'll find it in the package installed by x11/gnome-libs.


----------



## ccc (Feb 2, 2011)

nakal said:
			
		

> Seems that the openssl detection routine needs gnome-config. You'll find it in the package installed by x11/gnome-libs.



Thx, but I have KDE installed. 
Should I install x11/gnome-libs?

Anyway I've installed, but it doesn't help.


BTW here are Library Requirements for vmware-view-open-client

http://code.google.com/p/vmware-view-open-client/wiki/Compiling


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2011)

Create a port for it. Then things will build pretty much automagically.

Porter's Handbook.


----------



## ccc (Feb 4, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Create a port for it. Then things will build pretty much automagically.
> 
> Porter's Handbook.



Not so bad idea, but first try to get running manually.


----------

